# Best monitor for a 4ft enclosure?



## Jesse_H (Jul 25, 2011)

Yo,

I have my eyes on an enclosure 4ft long x 100cm high. what's the largest adult monitor I could reasonably keep in this? Anything bigger than an ackie that anyone could suggest? I'm only looking to get one animal. Thanks!


----------



## thomasbecker (Jul 25, 2011)

Could get a freckled, storrs, gillens, tristis tristis or a tristis orientalis monitor


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 25, 2011)

Gilleni
Tristis tristis 
Tristis Orientalis 
Scalaris


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 25, 2011)

monitors are great to watch as they are so active, so for a tank that size i wouldn't go any bigger the an ridge tail or a tristis and alike.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 25, 2011)

For looks I reckon_ Varanus tristis orientalis_.


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 25, 2011)

monitor would be ok for a encloser that size a spencer or a lacie up to 6-12 months then just move to a bigger encloser


----------



## Jesse_H (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd LOVE a lacie more than anything, but I'm in Melbourne so it would have to live indoors - din't have anything big enough to house a monster like that sadly


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 25, 2011)

could always give up a spare room for it


----------



## Jesse_H (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm renting, I'll run that one by the estate agent, I'm sure the land lord will be fine. There's nothing in the tenancy agreement that says no keeping of lace monitors....


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 25, 2011)

Hahaha, I am sure one could make an amazing lacey enclosure out of a room. But a 4ft cage if you want it to house the animal its whole life I would go with something fairly small. While an Ackie might be fine in that enclosure monitors are very active I only keep two young Gilleni but I think the more room (without it being too much for them) the better as they just love running around.


----------

